# What Dog Are You???



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought I'd share this online fun test. The website is for a British comedy called "Gone to the Dogs."

Scroll down and click on "Click Here to Play WHAT DOG ARE YOU?" on the right hand side of the screen. Take the test to see "what dog are you" and let us know the results.


Gone to the Dogs: a British comedy film out now on DVD - ideal gift for dog lovers


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm an Eskimo Dog . I think I did this quiz a really long time ago and got Dachshund (is that an option?). Maybe because I hadn't grown that extra inch to be 5' tall yet, hahaha.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

hahahaha heaps of fun, must get hubby to have a go.
I am a Pointer!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

This was surprsing...Shiba Inu.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

haha I'm a tibetan terrier... pretty


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was a Scottie but Im going to try it again, the personality part was hard and I had a hard time picking the 5 best..


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm... I am a Norwegian Buhund!


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

the personality part WAS hard - why would someone describe themselves as "camp"? 
is that a Brit thing?

I am a Fox Terrier 

I like that this quiz has tons of results instead of like 5 that get used over and over...


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm an English Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a Swedish Vallhund which is a herding breed similar to a Prembroke Corgi by all accounts. (that didn't suprise me).
They must reckon I've got short legs!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Jack Russell Terrier!

For fun, I took it two more times and got Frenchie and Chinese Crested. That makes for one ugly mutt!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm a German Spitz (Mittel), a breed that is totally new to me!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay.....the first time it said it had an error and couldn't figure me out! Then it recalculated and came up with an "Italian Segugio" - " a versatile and tough hunter that is not usually a dog to have around the house although it may be kept as a companion. it can be very willful when it comes to training and will remain bravely (some say stupidly) in the line of fire when it has located it's quarry. " I think I confuse it because I contradict everything else about me when I say that I get along with children. Doesn't mean I always LIKE them, just that I can get along with them!

I suppose my husband and kids might say that describes me!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a french bulldog!! Haha stubborn, not too energetic.. I DO have a nose though!! :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The personality part WAS hard...there was like 8 things I wanted to hit!LOL

And I got "Pyrenean Shepherd:These intelligent workers ahve considerable amount of nervous energy but CAN be kept as pets indoors. They are at their best when given a job to do."

HAHAHAHA....Suppose thats why my boss gave me the courier run!?:tongue:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER

:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I did this first thing when it came up last night and was surprised to post that I was a Chow Chow!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Who knew - I am a collie. I guess I picked the right dogs as we must be soul mates! LOL Thanks that was fun.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I got a clumber spaniel LOL

"They tend to be a one person dog that can be a bit willful. Usually trustworthy with children in the family but they do not make friends with strangers."


Sounds like me lol.

I might take it once or twice more for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I changed my answers (a few) and got clumber again lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would never have thought i were a scottish terrier.....


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a Kerry blue terrier apparently!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Old English Sheepdog! Haha!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Staffordshire bull terrier.
LOL! I'd say that's pretty accurate!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm a COTON DE TULEAR.
Did the questions a second time because I could apply more than 5 personality traits and was a MINIATURE POODLE. Now that is funny...love all dogs but never could see me with a poodle, lol.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

An English Cocker Spaniel.

It says I'm sociable with strangers and a moderate barker. Well, true dat! 

But it also says that I respectfully obey the orders that I am given. Hmmmmm.... 

It also says I'm sensitive and independent. That's true too. Most people don't even know that about me! I have very sensitive feelers. :sad:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> An English Cocker Spaniel.
> 
> It says I'm sociable with strangers and a moderate barker. Well, true dat!
> 
> ...


and yet. and yet......you and i get along and i am a tough old broad from russia and philadelphia


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> and yet. and yet......you and i get along and i am a tough old broad from russia and philadelphia


Eh, you don't scare me. 

And you may be a tough ol' broad, but you're nothing but peaches & cream with me. (I almost couldn't type that out with a straight face).


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Bergers Des Pyrenees - Pyrenean Shepherd

"The Pyrenean Shepherds may be indigenous to the area descendants of the Catalonian Shepherd. However, it is generally thought that they derive from Eastern Shepherd dogs who were able to adapt to the harsh conditions of the Pyrenean mountains. These animals worked as herders alongside the larger and fiercer Pyrenean Mountain Dogs who protected flocks from predators."

"These intelligent workers have a considerable amount of nervous energy but can be kept as pets indoors. They are at their best when given a job to do. The smooth-faced variety of this dog is more sociable and easier to train."

Hm... it's funny that I ended up with a dog that comes in merle, LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I got Clumber Spaniel.... and the description sounds about right! LOL. 

I did it two more times and got Finnish Spitz, and then Clumber Spaniel again.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm lowchen (little lion dog) hahaha...


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I am an Italian Greyhound. Guess that's why my boys' antics don't bother me much. We're match sets. lol


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a pug! Who knew!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> I was a Scottie but Im going to try it again, the personality part was hard and I had a hard time picking the 5 best..


scottish terrior..guess they are lazy, stubborn, possessive, sensitive, and aggressive.....no thanks


----------



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW... I'm a BORDER COLLIE!! And that's the dog I have, a red/white Border Collie! How sweet is that!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Debra said:


> WOW... I'm a BORDER COLLIE!! And that's the dog I have, a red/white Border Collie! How sweet is that!!!


HAHA...that is cute Debra!:smile:
Lucky!LOL...although I dont know what my husband and Pug/x would do if there where 3 of us!!LOL


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I did it again and picked a few personality traits I didn't pick the first time. And I got...

Shiba Inu

Again.

"Origin: Japan

An ancient breed associated with the prefectures of Gifu, Toyama and Nagano in central Japan. The name means, "little dog" in Nagano dialect. Remains of a similar dog were found in local ruins dating back to the Joman era, (500 BC). In recent years, this dog has become popular amongst exhibitors following closely on the heels of the Akita.

Affectionate with family and friends this dog is happiest in a domestic environment but will rise to the hunt. Amongst strangers, it can be aloof, sensitive and hard to please."

Hmm.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Miniature Dachshund!

"Personality: Sporty and devoted, this makes an excellent family pet and good watchdog, with a surprisingly loud bark for its diminutive size. Can be prone to disc trouble and should avoid squash and weightlifting in later age. Fiercely independent."

LOL! Can't say I disagree with any of that. And I already have back problems! Wee!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a sheltie! "...the Shetland Sheepdog makes a most agreeable household pet. Intelligent, faithful, sociable, and obedient. The perfect family member" Ah shucks that's a nice description!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

At least you all aren't "too stupid to get out of the way of a bullet"! I'm still having trouble with that description of me!! I'm going to have to take that test again!!


----------



## roseHI (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a Bichon Bolognese - have to look that dog up!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

WEIRD! I took this test a few months ago and got french bulldog. this time I got saluki! I actually love both breeds, but they're pretty different! i think the only difference i put was 'gentle', instead of sensative. i am still 5'10'' and of medium build, etc.


----------

